# 3OZ INLINE SINKER VS TRU-TRIP DIVER



## wilbur1 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a bunch of 3oz sinkers. Can these be used to get spoons + harnesses down.? If so how long of a leader from weight to Spoon.? 
Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

rednekoutfitters.com sells inline weights and they have a depth chart on there web sight. a 6 to 8 leader will catch fish. anything longer makes it hard to land fish.
sherman


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I pulled the attached from someone else, but the numbers should work...









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Guys thats a big help. New to walleye fishing and dont want to spend a bunch of money. Thanks Again


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

to answer your question as to can a 3 oz sinker be used to get your baits down to the fish. the answer is yes. I know a lot of guys only fish with inline sinkers. I went out on double j charter and he run 3 per side using inline boards and 3 oz inline sinkers. and 1 dipsy on each side and they all caught fish. once you learn to use inline weights you'll catch fish.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

wilbur1 said:


> Thanks Guys thats a big help. New to walleye fishing and dont want to spend a bunch of money. Thanks Again


money....if you go out and slay em the money follows


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

wilbur1 said:


> Thanks Guys thats a big help. New to walleye fishing and dont want to spend a bunch of money. Thanks Again


fishing with 3 oz sinker is simple math,you do not need chart,target 30' x 2 = 60' line release,
the curent and speed will moove your lure higher or lover,adjust where you catching fish.


----------

